# Spent my Sunday out at Chestnut Hollow!



## Kscheel (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure many of you are familiar with Chestnut Hollow and the amazing bike collection that Jerry Peters Sr and his Son Jerry Jr have. I finally got to see it in person yesterday afternoon. My Dad told me about the place and said I had to finally stop by and check it out. I wasn't sure what to expect as I slowly drove up their driveway along the old store fronts but, when I got out of the car I was totally blown away. In a very short time after introducing myself Jerry Jr was leading me around the buildings and showing me some of their prized treasures. I was really floored by the huge quantity of everything vintage bike related that they had and how pleasant and welcoming they all were. I expected to perhaps spend 15 or 20 minutes there, nearly 3 hours after I arrived I was waving goodbye with a big grin on my face. How cool.


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I've never been there but someday....I'm loving the pile of frames. Looks like a Davis frame at the top of that pile. Lots of pre 1935 stuff in that pile form the looks of it?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 25, 2012)

*hello*

and thanks  for  sharing    with us  iv allways wanted to go there  but never got around to it  chucksoldbikes


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 25, 2012)

That is sure a nice collection.  I'd like to get my hands on a few of them bikes but looking at them is almost as good. I have a friend of mine here where I live who is a big time Schwinn collector.  I bet he has one of every Schwinn ever built and they're all beautuful.  I'm sure he hes over 300 bikes!  I always tell him to remember me in his will. LOL


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 25, 2012)

Too cool, I always wondered about some of these places just because they are on tv doesn't mean people could go to them sometimes.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 25, 2012)

*Did they part with anything?*

Those 
piles of frames they leave out to rust call my  name  every time i see those pics


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 25, 2012)

Jerry Jr. Is one of the best guys... Ive been talking to him for years, but never had the chance to get out there and see him and his place. One day...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2012)

I remember seeing shots of that incredible place years ago on Dave's Vintage bike site. Mike & Frank from American Pickers did part of an episode there, but the prices to purchase anything were through the roof and beyond.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2012)

*And my wife thinks I have too many bikes*

Never been there but 3 hours wouldn't be enough time for me to investigate....Love that Bowden....and all those batwings.

Does these guys sell their stuff or just collect.
I check the web and there is antique shop under the same name with the ad as a dicount store, in that city of Bruce Twp MI but couldn't tell if it was the same Chestnut Hollow.

I did find this and I'm sure it has been posted here before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqNu9q3SD0w

And to think my wife says I have too many bikes.....lol


----------



## partsguy (Jun 25, 2012)

Weren't the pickers there at one time?


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes they were in fact I think it was the first time I heard of the place.


----------



## how (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been there too, it is the coolest place on earth. 
Jerry is very welcoming and super friendly.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 28, 2012)

Those guys are really nice and have a very cool place. Does Jerry still have that very cool restored 40 Ford pickup?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2012)

my photos from back in 2008. kindly set to music by Mark Mann (markIVpedalpusher)
[video=youtube_share;RqNu9q3SD0w]http://youtu.be/RqNu9q3SD0w[/video]


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 7, 2012)

Enjoyed seeing the photos of Chestnut Hollow. 

Not sure of Mark's soundtrack, Scott - 'Spanish Flea' - does that have any significance or just a random choice?

I don't like 'formal' museums, so to me this is the most interesting bicycle museum to visit in USA.

I bought my World's Fair Mercury from the two Jerry's three or four years ago, and they were real characters to deal with.

And regarding prices, if they sold everything cheaply, there would be nothing left to look at! People say dealers charge high prices, but they often forget the time and effort that goes into finding and buying stuff, the years devoted to learning, etc. and the fact that this is their day-job not a spare time hobby. I paid a higher price for my Merc than if i'd spotted it on craigslist, but I bought from someone i trusted with my money and who didn't whinge about boxing and posting. And several years later, because bikes only go up in price, I'd never be able to find a Merc that cheap.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

*WAY COOL pics and vid.*

I'd like to get there someday.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 7, 2012)

I an ready to pitch a tent and live there and sweep the floor everyday for free and even wipe the dust off the bikes.


----------

